# Lock keepers cottage, Stenwith, Nov14



## The Wombat (Nov 28, 2014)

*I found myself with a day free for exploring on my own, so had a mooch around the vale of Belvoir. I liked the ambience of this place, and spent an hour and a half getting my photos right, and looking round the outbuildings, the lock & the old house. I then went on to Scalford brick works, but didn’t have time to revisit the tunnel or Harby dairy.

Looking at Mockingbird’s excellent recent report, things are not as good. The kitchen sink has been smashed off the wall for a start *

_The late 18th Century two-bedroom cottage is set back from a section of the canal near Stenwith and was built to home the lock keeper for the neaby lock.. It hit the news in 2007 when it failed to sell at auction at a guide price of £250,000 due to the lack of running water, electricity, bath-room and road access. 

Prior to coming on the market it was the home of a man in his 80's who used an earth closet in the back garden for WC, a tin tub as a bath and a wind-up gramophone to listen to music. It is now Grade II listed._

Explore on my own.
































UPSTAIRS










THE CELLAR:
It was pretty dark in here; 30 seconds @ F5.6




















And Finally; The lock:



thanks for looking


----------



## HughieD (Nov 28, 2014)

And got them right you did! Great set. And what a shame about the sink. Why do people do these things?


----------



## The Wombat (Nov 28, 2014)

HughieD said:


> And got them right you did! Great set. And what a shame about the sink. Why do people do these things?



Thanks Hughie
It was nice to not feel too rushed and see the place properly

About the sink, All I can say is bloody kids


----------



## Pilot (Nov 28, 2014)

All some people know how to do is destroy and vandalise. Why not? They know the worst thing that will happen to them is a slap on the wrists, if that.


----------



## decker (Nov 28, 2014)

Love the old range there, really good photos.


----------



## mockingbird (Nov 29, 2014)

Good collection Mr Wombat, shame about that sink but strange its the only thing tampered with 
Glad to see the umbrella is still there an not moved alot like much else really! I found the umbrella to be the quirky part of the place just stood next to the fireplace, also cheers for the gratitude on my report  I do like your shot of the outside looking in!


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 29, 2014)

Shame its getting wrecked thought someone would have bought this by now.Great report thanks for sharing.


----------



## The Wombat (Nov 29, 2014)

mockingbird said:


> Good collection Mr Wombat, shame about that sink but strange its the only thing tampered with
> Glad to see the umbrella is still there an not moved alot like much else really! I found the umbrella to be the quirky part of the place just stood next to the fireplace, also cheers for the gratitude on my report  I do like your shot of the outside looking in!



Thanks Mr Mockingbird 
The umbrella was a nice photogenic find


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 1, 2014)

Nice one looks a lovely place, some fantastic photos too! 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Dec 1, 2014)

Shame about the sink, but great photos and an explore


----------



## Sshhhh... (Dec 2, 2014)

Nice place and shots


----------



## The Wombat (Dec 9, 2014)

Many thanks all


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Dec 19, 2014)

flyboys90 said:


> Shame its getting wrecked thought someone would have bought this by now.Great report thanks for sharing.



Unfortunately 'officialdom' in the shape of Listing, road access and utility services has put a very large damper on a quick solution to the future of this place. Like many other similar properties of this era that were part of the canal structure, the keeper and his family would have used the waterway for delivery of day to day commodities and travelling to the nearest market etc. A lifestyle long gone and only hinted at in the surviving 'Day Books' of keepers employed by some of the larger Canal Companies - sometimes these records can be found in the archives of towns and cities that were well served by the canal networks of those times.


----------



## Snips86x (Dec 19, 2014)

Oh man, that's a stunning location you've found there and those wrought iron fireplaces 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ryedale rodent (Dec 19, 2014)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> Unfortunately 'officialdom' in the shape of Listing, road access and utility services has put a very large damper on a quick solution to the future of this place. Like many other similar properties of this era that were part of the canal structure, the keeper and his family would have used the waterway for delivery of day to day commodities and travelling to the nearest market etc. A lifestyle long gone and only hinted at in the surviving 'Day Books' of keepers employed by some of the larger Canal Companies - sometimes these records can be found in the archives of towns and cities that were well served by the canal networks of those times.



This, and the fact that the guide price is ridiculously optimistic given the cost of getting utilities to the site. All very sad.


----------

